# للمتميزين وذوى المقام الرفيع للإيجار شقة 320م سوبر سوبر لوكس أمام سيتى ستارز



## Waseetk_Estate (7 فبراير 2012)

للمتميزين وذوى المقام الرفيع للإيجار شقة 320م سوبر سوبر لوكس أمام سيتى ستارز ​ *أمام سيتى ستارز بأرقى مواقع مدينة نصر 
للإيجار شقة 320م تشطيب سوبر لوكس 
** 4 غرف نوم + 4 ريسبشن + مطبخ كبير + 2 حمام 
للإستعلام والإستفسار نرجو التواصل معنا *

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال 
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]​


----------

